# Diabolo 3 Gästepässe gesucht



## NightHase (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Community,

ich suche für mich und 2 Real-Life Freunde, insgesammt 3 Gästepasse und wäre für jeden dankbar um das Spiel einmal zu testen, auch gerne einzelne


mfg 

das Hazzel


----------

